# uhm....wat?



## Aruvia (Aug 29, 2010)

i just found this. i dont really know wat to think.
[video=youtube;JCxZOmSfRGw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCxZOmSfRGw[/video]


----------



## Aleu (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm afraid. What is it?


----------



## Don (Aug 29, 2010)

I lol'd, then I screamed in terror.


----------



## Jude (Aug 29, 2010)

A fursuit under a zentai suit?
What's the purpose of a zentai suit?


----------



## Citrakayah (Aug 29, 2010)

Well that was disturbing.


----------



## Willow (Aug 29, 2010)

The music is making me feel really awkward. Why are there pictures of zentais suits on the walls?

My eyes are burning.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 30, 2010)

LOL, porn music


----------



## Eske (Aug 30, 2010)

why. 




Willow said:


> Why are there pictures of zentais suits on the walls?



This was my first thought, as well.
You know things are getting out of hand when you can only imagine decorating your walls with creepy vaguely-sexual snapshots of average people wearing nothing but full-body spandex suits.


----------



## Jude (Aug 30, 2010)

Again, why would someone wear a zentai? This is the first I've heard of it, is there something I'm not getting here?
But then again, I could ask the same thing about fursuits.


----------



## Willow (Aug 30, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> Again, why would someone wear a zentai? This is the first I've heard of it, is there something I'm not getting here?
> But then again, I could ask the same thing about fursuits.


 My question is why would someone wear a zentai suit over a fursuit?

It looked really bulky and I'm pretty sure the person couldn't see out of it, or at least not very well.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Aug 31, 2010)

Willow said:


> Why are there pictures of zentais suits on the walls?



This was my first thought, I couldn't even watch the entire thing,

I'd now like to quote a famous Death Knight, when I say

The *THE* *FUCK*?!!?



Willow said:


> My eyes are burning.




That's just the eye bleach dear, just lean your head back, it will stop burning soon.


/eyebleach
/eye gouge


----------

